# lebensgebundener Alchemistein



## wullewu (8. Dezember 2010)

hiho,

hab den gerade beim lehrer gelernt, aber da ist ausdauer drauf, und es gibt auch keinen weiteren zum lernen,
gibt es dann nur diesen einen oder?


----------



## Hoschie78 (8. Dezember 2010)

Jop!

Zumindest lässt sich in den einschlägigen Datenbanken nix über andere Steine dieser Art finden und es wurde vermutet,
dass dies der einzige bleibt und durch die besonders hohe Meisterschaftswertung für alle Klassen attraktiv ist.....


----------



## Freakypriest (8. Dezember 2010)

Sind da nicht noch massig Mastery und Sockelplätze drauf`? Das ist doch schonmal viel wert, für viele Klassen.


----------



## wullewu (8. Dezember 2010)

naja, ein blauer sockel, sockelbonus +10 crit

kann man nen teil der meisterschaftswertung umschmieden? weil sonst bleibt das teil für mich crap, bin eule...


----------



## dannyl2912 (9. Dezember 2010)

hab das Teil mit meiner Hexerin vorgestern hergestellt, ist zum Leveln nicht verkehrt und die Meisterschaftswertung macht ganz schön was her+Bonuseffekt auf die Heiltränke, den man doch ab und zu noch braucht


----------



## Darequi (19. Januar 2011)

Für alle Alchi & Verzauberer im übrigen :

Dankt Blizzard und dem Hotfix von heute Nacht, das es nicht mehr möglich ist. Also auf steigende Preise!!!


----------



## Unkill (19. Januar 2011)

Mit Patch 4.0.6 kommen auchnoch welche mit glaube int, bew. oder stärke anstatt Mastery dazu


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Januar 2011)

Unkill schrieb:


> Mit Patch 4.0.6 kommen auchnoch welche mit glaube int, bew. oder stärke anstatt Mastery dazu



jap! Patchnotes ftw!


----------



## StrangeInside (19. Januar 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> jap! Patchnotes ftw!



nur das der thread erstellt wurde als es diese patchnotes noch nicht gab und ich denke mal auch entsprechend hinfällig ist.


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Januar 2011)

StrangeInside schrieb:


> nur das der thread erstellt wurde als es diese patchnotes noch nicht gab und ich denke mal auch entsprechend hinfällig ist.



Da hattu Recht!


----------

